# SCCA Runoffs-Subaru smokes BMW



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

The not too thinly diquised factory Subarus got a 1/2 in front of the well held up Turner M3...BMW needs to do something about this, it didn't look too good....


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

the chances of BMW doing something about it are slim to none. Really there isnt much that they can do. That car is certainly built to the max specs, the subarus have always been faster and with the rules will pretty much always be faster.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

dhabes said:


> the chances of BMW doing something about it are slim to none. Really there isnt much that they can do. That car is certainly built to the max specs, the subarus have always been faster and with the rules will pretty much always be faster.


I agree with David - the Subaru's can pump up their turbo boost, and there's nothing the BMW's can do about it.

I wouldn't say the Subaru's "smoked" the BMW. Will's fast lap was only a half-second off the fastest Subaru time - it's not like they walked away from him.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

But do you agree that he was "well held up"? I do agree that the HP just isn't there...why I commented that BMW needs to do something about that. I was there and the #1 Subaru was waaaaaaaaay out in front fast laps or not.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

woody underwood said:


> But do you agree that he was "well held up"? I do agree that the HP just isn't there...why I commented that BMW needs to do something about that. I was there and the #1 Subaru was waaaaaaaaay out in front fast laps or not.


Wonder what can be done with the boost on the new 335i coupe? It's already almost as fast as the M3, but also weighs over 150-lbs more.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

woody underwood said:


> The not too thinly diquised factory Subarus got a 1/2 in front of the well held up Turner M3...BMW needs to do something about this, it didn't look too good....


:rofl: People do not buy BMW's because they are the fastest.

They buy lexus for the Nav, Subaru for a cheap car with lots of power, BMW's for overall refinement.

You can't have it all. :thumbup:


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Seneca said:


> Wonder what can be done with the boost on the new 335i coupe? It's already almost as fast as the M3, but also weighs over 150-lbs more.


But would a 335i remain in the same class?????


----------



## JoshS (Feb 5, 2003)

Don't forget ... the M3 in that class has a nice suspension on it. The Subaru suspensions are STOCK, except for shocks. Yes, the Subaru makes a bit more power than the M3, but the suspension differences make it all "fair."

I know, I'm trying to sell my T2 Subaru right now. This is the car that won the '05 Runoffs.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

ummm...AWD...


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

#98 said:


> ummm...AWD...


I was kinda thinking along the same lines...:dunno:


----------



## JoshS (Feb 5, 2003)

If you believe that it's such an advantage, feel free to buy my car! 
http://www.godoggoracing.org/forsale.html.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

AWD would definately be an advantage (Obviously was and it was damp) at HPT, lot's of tight corners. I think there's more than just a "slight" HP difference though, don't the Subarus "start' at around 400 before the boost gets turned up?


----------



## JoshS (Feb 5, 2003)

No, they start at 300 exactly. And the track wasn't damp for the race.


----------



## JoshS (Feb 5, 2003)

Oh, and don't forget about weights. The minimum weight for the M3 is almost 100lbs less.


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

According to scca.org...the M3 weighs more.

And while the suspension would help through the turns, the AWD would help out of turns. I'm not arguing that the Subaru is unfair, I think that both cars have their advantages. But I think that its pretty hard to dispute the facts of the last couple of years. Also, I think the drivers are all equally talented (Chuck, Kristian, and Willy mostly) and have had their successful runs.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

JoshS said:


> No, they start at 300 exactly. And the track wasn't damp for the race.


Right...Saturday everything was pretty dry, my mistake. And yes, the top three guys are excellent drivers.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

Tires make a huge difference also, and from what I understand, many of the other cars in T2 are using tires that are DOT legal, but just barely. The Toyo's on the M3 hold up better under some circumstances, but ultimately don't have as much grip and cornering speed early in the race as some of the other guys.


----------

